# Electric Outlets Won't Work



## brox (May 22, 2015)

I used an outlet yesterday to vacuum. We are now setting up in a park, and none of the outlets will work. Everything that is electric is working, except for the TV. All of the lights, etc. work. Can anyone advise? Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Check the GFI outlet. Normally it will be the your bathroom. Make sure it isn't tripped.


----------



## brox (May 22, 2015)

Thank you! We did find it and believe it was tripped. Does that require a replacement?


----------



## MikeR/T (Jul 21, 2014)

Just push the reset button and it should be fine.


----------

